# FSH gone sky high - could DHEA be cause?



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Another post from panicked me - though this time I'm really concerned!

Got blood test results today for FSH and it's risen to 25 (menopausal according to GP!!!) - when it was last tested in August it was 9. Such a huge increase is worrying me.
Only thing I'm currently taking that could affect my hormones is DHEA. Wondering if this could be causing the high levels, although know it's supposed to act the opposite way.

Anyone had experience with rising FSH after taking DHEA?


----------



## Steph2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Something similar happened to me - I started DHEA just before Xmas (after a failed IVF attempt) and then I had my FSH tested in early Feb and it was 20. I'm still on DHEA and just had FSH retested. Not got results back yet but will update when I do.
Good luck


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for replying Steph

Well got the repeated results back today and FSH now down to 13 which is obviously closer to where I thought it should be, though still not great. Wonder if the DHEA did have initial negative effect?
I've cut down to 50mg daily since the high result as was concerned it wasn't good for me yet didn't want to stop something that long term should help.

Another thing is my oestradiol levels are now much higher. Always been below 75 (that's only measurement given by my GP print out) and this time they now say 110. Not sure what to make of this.
Have you (or anyone else reading ) had experience of this?

Hope your levels are better this time too


----------

